
All the links to the story: Horror in Denver cinema as gunman opens fire ... - ColinWright
http://news.google.com/news/story?ncl=d96MLSVWBMwCa6MmD_S0EtmdwB2CM&ned=uk&topic=h
======
ColinWright
There have already been several links to specific web sites with this story,
so I wondered if it might forestall more of them to have this link to the
Google News source, which then links to them all.

Just wondering ...

------
bartonfink
Just for the record, the shooting wasn't in Denver proper but rather in
Aurora, a suburb to the east.

